# Hello, another new form MA.



## Carpe Diem (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi, Im new on here. My name is Andrea, I live in worcester, MA. My horses name is Andy, he is Warmblood/ TB cross, and a complete mama's boy, (arn't they all), . I am mostly a jumper, but we have done some more hunter shows. I was on the IEA team, but recently found it was not my thing. I love to ride, and i cant wait to meet new people,


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey there and welcome to the HF! Andy is such a cutie


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Andrea!  Have fun posting!


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

welcome, hope you enjoy it , you horse has awesome head!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Have fun posting.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you all for the WELCOME! and the complaments on Andy, . All your horses are lovely too!


----------

